# letter through post saying treatment cannot proceed



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all

dont know if anyone can help or been through similar but beside myself at tne moment and dont know where to turn.  
I have just rwceived a letter through the post from my consultant at James Cook saying he is not happy to proceed with any further treatment following a letter he nas received from my chest consultant highlighting whst a high risk I am for a pregnancy due to my health.
I have severe asthma and take a lot of medication but the fertility cons knew this from the start.  We have just had our first unsuccessful iui and then had to have our 2nd cancelled due to it fallng on a Sunday so we were due to have our next one at the beginning of July.  
Now have just received this letter which is a total shock.  I completely understand the chest cons high, ighting that im a risk but he has always said will support me as and when is needed shoukd we fall pregnant. Just feel like tney are playing God because nobody knows how I wilk be duri g pregnancy and surely its up to me if I want to go ahead despite knowi g the risks.

Sorry for rambling just dont know where to turn or what to do next.
anyone been through pregnancy when  classed as high risk due to health?

Thanks for reading .
Sarah


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Could it be that your consultant is worried you might get into severe difficulties if you develop OHSS (a risk of conventional IVF)? Since OHSS can cause breathing difficulties, that could compound your asthma problems. 

If that is the issue, could "natural" IVF (done without the follicle stimulating drugs that can cause OHSS) be an option for you? I believe there are 2 or 3 clinics in London that offer this, not sure about rest of UK or clinics abroad. I'm sure there are ladies on this board who have undergone natural IVF who can tell you more.

Wishing you success in finding a way to follow your dream of having a baby.


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you reply. That  could potentially be one risk.
I didnt know there was such a thing as natural ivf so I can ask the question. 
Thanks


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

You have a PM.

Another thought is that they wish to cut costs and this is a good way.....


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Sarah,

So sorry to hear that. Both the consultants should have asked to talk to you face to face before writing letters, especially as the chest con said they would support you, and the other one should have asked you to come in to explain what are the reasons for cancelling treatment. 
I think you should ask for appointments ASAP with them both, and don't take no for an answer. Be strong and make sure you demand the answers you deserve.
Good luck xxxxx 
RubyC x


----------

